# DSOL James gourmet coffee



## coffeechap

Folks we have a bit of a treat this month, as James gourmet will be outer roaster and having spent a good deal of time on the phone with peter James, I am really excited about the blend he has put together for us. Peter has listened to what we want and is also really excited about what we think of his offering, so this is the thread for the feedback, expect the beans to hit your doors on or around the 7th, I will get confirmation of the necessary rest time, bags will come out on 250 gram bags.

Enjoy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Oooh excellent , very much looking forward to this coming !


----------



## Soll

Who's getting the beans Dave?


----------



## ronsil

Two great minds must be thinking alike. I just started a thread re these beans as time was getting on & Dave, coffeechap. beat me to the draw.

Ignore my thread & put your feedback here.

Enjoy your coffee. Also to remind you that Coffeechap will have some guest beans available on a first come first served basis at £13 per 500 grams. Contact CC directly for these


----------



## coffeechap

We only have 2 kgs available as guests on this one folks as not enough went out on the last one, so four lots of 500 gram available


----------



## cold war kid

Is there any possibility of a guest slot on this? I was just saying recently to mrboots2u that I was going to make an order from them soon as I used to really like their beans but they just slipped off my radar somehow.

Back when I joined they where the darlings of this forum and often the first roaster to be recommended to newbies.


----------



## cold war kid

coffeechap said:


> We only have 2 kgs available as guests on this one folks as not enough went out on the last one, so four lots of 500 gram available


Oh. Answered my question before I could even ask it, youi are on the ball.


----------



## Xpenno

Very excited about this installment of dsol, can't wait!


----------



## rmcgandara

mate I would like to be a guest on these if possible


----------



## reneb

hi cc, would like a guest lot if still available please


----------



## ronsil

Mine arrived today.

Looking forward to this batch.

Take note of Peter's intriguing label. So we'll be looking for your thoughts on country of origin & does it meet the demands of your taste buds?

Enjoy your coffee

The Roasters suggested rest time is 13 days after roast so there you go. Try to hold off!!


----------



## 4085

Mine arrived this morning, and in true style, once my hopper is empty i am bunging a bag in! The reason for this, is to see how they develop. The point of the DSOL os to experiment, not to savour (too much!).


----------



## Charliej

Mine haven't arrived yet, did they come with the postman or a courier?


----------



## ronsil

They came by courier, UKMail


----------



## Charliej

Ok thanks for that usually see their van around here later in the afternoon.


----------



## Charliej

Just to update mine arrived a couple of minutes ago, just got to wait for my other coffee order to arrive then I can finally go out lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> They came by courier, UKMail


Hmm , this is the same courier that yesterday apparently tried to deliver my butterworths coffee, the man at the address said I'd never lived there, and none of my neighbours new me ........ Clearly his sat nav was wrong . Ill give it a day or so and see if anything arrives


----------



## MarkyP

Mine's just arrived!


----------



## jonners

Mine arrived too, via Interlink Express.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Interlink Express for me as well


----------



## Daren

Mines here - Just now. Scruffy miserable rude courier in a white van.... Could be any company


----------



## bubbajvegas

Have received mine and have to say nice looking packaging,not sure if the description is giving much away tho,looool


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine arrived too


----------



## Spukey

Mines here, i have just finished the last of my jagong so will deffo open a bag over the weekend and then save the rest for week after


----------



## ronsil

.......9 days to go & counting before getting into the mystery beans. Hope I can hold back that long!


----------



## coffeechap

I will be into these way before then...


----------



## koahhe

i would like to be a guest on this if it's anything left


----------



## ronsil

Guests to date on these December DSOL Beans are:

reneb

cold war kid

koahhe

rmcgandara

Coffeechap (Dave) will be in touch


----------



## Xpenno

Just checking that I didn't miss anything and I'm still on the list? No sign of the delivery man yet


----------



## coffeechap

I will email him as your details were definitely sent, has everyone else got there's?

The four guests, I will pm you the payment details and get them out this weekend so will be with you Monday or Tuesday just in time for recommended rest period.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yeah got mine.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mine came on Friday


----------



## koahhe

coffeechap said:


> I will email him as your details were definitely sent, has everyone else got there's?
> 
> The four guests, I will pm you the payment details and get them out this weekend so will be with you Monday or Tuesday just in time for recommended rest period.


Thank you Dave. Can't wait to try this


----------



## 4085

I tried this today. lovely mouthfeel and I am struggling to really describe the taste yet, but, I think the one word which sums it up for me, is Christmas!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I tried this today. lovely mouthfeel and I am struggling to really describe the taste yet, but, I think the one word which sums it up for me, is Christmas!


So it tastes like eggnog and hangover ?


----------



## 4085

Those tastes may have been in there Martin, but you know how delicate my taste buds are, so I thought just labelling Christmas would get me away with a multitude of sins.

I guess that any dsol members can add to the list of things you have started!

Eggnog

Hangover


----------



## Charliej

As long as there is no element of the essence of sprout fuelled farts all sounds good.


----------



## 4085

My son has come in and I have asked him to help me describe the taste. He agreed that Christmas was a good, all enveloping description rather than trying to pick out the individual flavours. the reason I say that is because I know this is young and should be left longer (and will be) but we could not describe the spectrum of flavours yet.

So, to add to my Christmas description, I am going to say, ' a bright sunny Boxing Day morning, before the sun has risen meaning you do not know what the day will develop into from a promising start'


----------



## urbanbumpkin

dfk41;124054
So said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/wink.png.ec0da91ed6be61eac47b026a1189c21c.png[/IMG]


----------



## Viernes




----------



## bignorry

I opened the wrong bag yesterday so gave them a try and was going to just describe them as full of potential. Also they seem to be extremely large beans?


----------



## ronsil

Yup, they are large (elephant) beans. Maybe that gives a clue to the country of origin.? Don't forget the Roaster is asking us to name the country.

These beans will be at their best after this coming weekend.


----------



## Charliej

Hmm don't forget large beans can also be Pacamara as well as Guatemalan Marogype.


----------



## Viernes

ronsil said:


> Yup, they are large (elephant) beans. Maybe that gives a clue to the country of origin.? Don't forget the Roaster is asking us to name the country.
> 
> These beans will be at their best after this coming weekend.


Large beans? I'd say Nicaragua.


----------



## Xpenno

Still no sign of my delivery


----------



## coffeechap

I have contacted James gourmet can you give me a call spence?


----------



## Xpenno

Sorted thanks







Looking forward to having a go with them soon.


----------



## CamV6

I've not tried mine yet as I have been ill for the last week - 10 days so been off coffee bit am getting better now and looking forward to trying them.

Can anyone advise, Compared to the last lot, do these need grinding finer or coarser, and by how much please?


----------



## 4085

Well, I have rattled through the first bag in a day. For me, the bean will develop. A lot of front end taste that I could not really identify or split up, hence the reference to Xmas....a sort of spicey, gingery taste that did not lead anywhere, except to waiting another week! For me, Guatamalan. I have had similar before and if I am right, then these beans are not the usual crop


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Had a couple if tries with them this morning. Completely with DFK, first impressions....Xmas!

Quite like it, a definite change from Fudge that I've been finishing off and really liked too.....I also think these beans will develope over the next week.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Had a couple if tries with them this morning. Completely with DFK, first impressions....Xmas!
> 
> Quite like it, a definite change from Fudge that I've been finishing off and really liked too.....I also think these beans will develope over the next week.


Trying mine tomorrow , quite intrigued ,as Xmas is a varied and wide interpretation ..... Means different things to a lot of people .....

Does it taste of myrrh? Burnt dry turkey ? One year my step son are a whole jar of Vaseline at Xmas ( I hope it doesn't taste of this ....) .


----------



## ronsil

I am finding a developing sweet baked apple & a bit herbal, maybe Basil. Like as a cappa short on milk.

18g in giving 26 grams out at 92C in 30 seconds. Using grind a bit tighter than last DSOL. The cooler brew temp I found better than 93C.

Still time to go with these but very nice now.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Trying mine tomorrow , quite intrigued ,as Xmas is a varied and wide interpretation ..... Means different things to a lot of people .....
> 
> Does it taste of myrrh? Burnt dry turkey ? One year my step son are a whole jar of Vaseline at Xmas ( I hope it doesn't taste of this ....) .


Sorry to be vague it's a bit of a mixture at the moment but strong fruit flavours. Something like poached plumb flavour, spice with heat like ginger, possibly cinnamon in there too along with a whole load of other stuff that I can't pick out.

vaseline free though


----------



## Charliej

I'll be into mine after I finish the second bag of the Has Bean Brazilian coffee I'm on atm- if I don't get drummed out of DSOL for heresy lol


----------



## 4085

Xmas means different things to different people......but I just tried to sum up the impression in one word. Am going to open my second bag in the next day or so. Bootsie, I worry about you sometimes!


----------



## Charliej

dfk41 said:


> Xmas means different things to different people......but I just tried to sum up the impression in one word. Am going to open my second bag in the next day or so. Bootsie, I worry about you sometimes!


The question left open is why was the jar of vaseline left out by Bootsy, unless it was by his wellies and waterproof jacket after he been out "sheep watching"


----------



## Wobin19

Please can I take the last guest slot if its still available? Cheers.


----------



## coffeechap

Yep will send out the payment details tomorrow and post them put on monday


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried to post on the DSOL group page but went straight to moderator.

" tried them yesterday. I think they could do with a few more days as there's a lot going on there still, but from what I can tell they are darker. So far strong poached fruit, warming spice flavours (something like ginger ) and a whole load of other stuff. DFK41 description of it tasting like Xmas was spot on for me. Crazy! I've only pulled a couple of shots 19g dose in an 18 VST and have drank them as espressos / long black"


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rite tried two shots today . Both 16 g doses . One under one over extracted . Both still very drinkable

The short one had bags more spiceyness to it and fruit to it

The longer shot more marzipany ,almondy, I mean this is a nice way .

Cuts through milk well.

Big beans as described . Looking forward to getting to grips with it ,eminently drinkable .

tastes like Bernard Mathews .......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Didn't want to mention the marzipan word after last month. Had another shot this morning 19g in 35g out, still very nice.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> tastes like Bernard Mathews .......


So it tastes like a sweaty Norfolk Turkey farmer?

I think I'll give it a miss then


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> So it tastes like a sweaty Norfolk Turkey farmer?
> 
> I think I'll give it a miss then


Even that would be a preferable taste to his range of crap peddled in the supermarkets lol.


----------



## ronsil

Just upped the dose to 19 grams & opened the Grinder a little. Really bringing out the flavours.

Improving by the day.


----------



## Xpenno

Over the last 4 days I've nailed two bags of these and I've produced some very different tasking espressos (mainly due to my poor consistency). I've been plagued by channelling/quick,uneven poor issues recently and I've been trying to work out what's going on but it's meant that I've tasted pretty much everything that this bean can produce. I think I've tracked down the issues now but I'm not a 100% sure.

Anyway here are some of the key shots that I pulled.

18g, 22-24 seconds, early blonding due to issues mentioned above - A little thin on feel, real strong citrus notes has the edge of my tongue curling but quite nice in a way.

18g, 28 seconds, much better poor, a little slow to start - better mouth feel, no early blonding, citrus notes sit right back and there are more red fruits, I'm thinking Damsons, cherries and raisins. I think I actually prefer the quicker poor but I will try to get somewhere in between tomorrow.

18g, 32-34 seconds, slow start, dark crema - almost no citrus, some red fruits but more burnt, bitterness coming through.

There are some good suggestions about upping the dose and opening up the grinder which I'll test out tomorrow now that I seem to have my channelling issue under control, fingers crossed anyway.

Spence


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What machine / grinder are you using Spencer?

madly enough I've only poured 4 shots with this bean and found it more forgiving than the last DSOL bean. Having said that I've always found 19g doses are more forgiving in the Classic.


----------



## coffeechap

Quickmill Verona and mazzer royal


----------



## garydyke1

Channelling on the royal ? Well I Never


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Quickmill Verona and mazzer royal


Wouldn't have expected it on a Royal, maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## garydyke1

Spence , try manual preinfusion and using the 20g VST .

Turn on pump for 1 second , kill pump but leave flow running until 7 seconds then restart pump .


----------



## Xpenno

Cheers guys, since the issue is not specific to this bean so I've opened a new thread over in the main section so as not to detract from this discussion









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13462-Issues-with-channelling-Mazzer-Royal-Verona-VST&p=125444#post125444

Cheers

Spence


----------



## koahhe

Just a gentle reminder to Dave to send us guests on this the payment information. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

Those that are in please send me your addresses for delivery


----------



## ronsil

Just confirming we have received December Guest payments from:

wobin19

alison

reneb

rmcgandara

koahhe

Your Beans will be with you very soon


----------



## garydyke1

I got to cup this coffee last night. There is some sharp-funky-natural in there


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> I got to cup this coffee last night. There is some sharp-funky-natural in there


Does that mean you like it?


----------



## garydyke1

I didnt actually. Although it was only a brief taste. Wasnt really dark tho was it ?!


----------



## Geordie Boy

DSOL beans are not as dark as you'd expect. If I hadn't seen an example at Coffeechap's then I'd have probably not joined


----------



## Mrboots2u

My and the systemic kid were pulling this on the mythos and the Hg1 this week .

Shots were 16 gram 20 gram ish out . In a piccolo with whole milk tasted very fudgy indeed .


----------



## ronsil

Geordie Boy said:


> DSOL beans are not as dark as you'd expect.


We do discuss at length with the Roasters & agree with them we are looking for darker roasted beans.

However when it comes to it there does appear a reluctance to go dark unless that is the standard way they normally roast.

On a scale of 0=light to 10=dark most of the selected roasters seem to come in around 5.5 to 6.5. For some time we have asked in the Group section for Members to suggest roasters they think produce a darker roast. We are very much open to suggestions from members who have experienced the darker beans we hanker after.


----------



## Charliej

ronsil said:


> We do discuss at length with the Roasters & agree with them we are looking for darker roasted beans.
> 
> However when it comes to it there does appear a reluctance to go dark unless that is the standard way they normally roast.
> 
> On a scale of 0=light to 10=dark most of the selected roasters seem to come in around 5.5 to 6.5. For some time we have asked in the Group section for Members to suggest roasters they think produce a darker roast. We are very much open to suggestions from members who have experienced the darker beans we hanker after.


I know the roaster I have suggested will produce a darker roast as they seem to offer quite a variety, I've got another suggestion I'll post in the DSOL group too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm really loving this in milk 16 g in 3 seconds preinfsuion , 24 out in 26 seconds.

whole milk , 3oz , pure fudge creaminess , very moreish indeed.


----------



## bubbajvegas

fraid to say i don't like it,too fruity for me,call me old fashioned but i like my coffee to taste...well...of coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been drinking these as long / short blacks. Not as dark as the earlier DSOL beans although darker than the circle beans. Overall what I've tasted of these I've enjoyed.


----------



## gcogger

ronsil said:


> We do discuss at length with the Roasters & agree with them we are looking for darker roasted beans.
> 
> However when it comes to it there does appear a reluctance to go dark unless that is the standard way they normally roast.
> 
> On a scale of 0=light to 10=dark most of the selected roasters seem to come in around 5.5 to 6.5. For some time we have asked in the Group section for Members to suggest roasters they think produce a darker roast. We are very much open to suggestions from members who have experienced the darker beans we hanker after.


I'm not in the DSOL group, but I recently bought a dark roast selection pack from Coffee Compass. Some of those are ridiculously dark. The French Breakfast Blend, for example, is incredibly dark (darker than Union Foundation blend) and incredibly oily, yet still nice. Some of the others are very dark too, although not as much as that one, and I've enjoyed most of them


----------



## coffeechap

Due to Cold War kid dropping out I have one lot of these left if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Perhaps I'm out on my own with this, but am loving it in milk, fudgey with a slight hint of citrus. Not so much digging as espresso . Won't last long here ...


----------



## 4085

Jury is out for me still. the first bag a week ago was nice as espresso and a little bland in milk (bearing in mind I drink the equivalent of a quadruple in 5 ounces of milk!). Nearly finished the second bag and the milky drink taste has not developed. there is something there but no real kick to it yet. Will leave it a week. Still getting that Xmas definition though not as strong.......perhaps a couple of days after Boxing Day is closer.


----------



## GS11

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps I'm out on my own with this, but am loving it in milk, fudgey with a slight hint of citrus. Not so much digging as espresso . Won't last long here ...


Tried this last night coutesey of daren via L1. For me producing a buttery chocolate shot but fruity punch was getting blackcurrent notes.


----------



## Geordie Boy

First real shot this morning.



GS11 said:


> Tried this last night coutesey of daren via L1. For me producing a buttery chocolate shot but fruity punch was getting blackcurrent notes.


Perfect description for me also and it also changes as you drink the shot. First sip with the crema gives the christmas spice. 2nd sip gives a more traditional smooth chocolate (with a hint of fruit) and then bang, 3rd sip gives the blackcurrents (which really lingers). I like it though I can see it being a Marmite coffee on here

Did 15g into 22g in 27s. Pump on for 6s.

Will try it with milk later


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let us know how you find it in 4-5 oz of milk . Be interesting to see if the taste profile stay the same on the two different levers when made into a flat white .

your description of the espresso is close to what I was tasting .

Am dosing 16 into 24 currently over 25-25 seconds


----------



## Geordie Boy

Had it twice in Flat Whites and on both occasions it was a bit muted although you do still get the blackcurrents shining through. I guess you could say it was fudgey although I'm still trying to get my head round that as a description (I'm having a 2nd attempt at Rave's fudge over Christmas to sort that out).

Then tried it as a Piccolo and boom!, it was a complete smack in the face of natural fuelled rum booziness (I did stir it prior to drinking it). A bit too much for me TBH though I'll give it another go tomorrow to check the extraction was consistent with the previous pours


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> Had it twice in Flat Whites and on both occasions it was a bit muted although you do still get the blackcurrents shining through. I guess you could say it was fudgey although I'm still trying to get my head round that as a description (I'm having a 2nd attempt at Rave's fudge over Christmas to sort that out).
> 
> Then tried it as a Piccolo and boom!, it was a complete smack in the face of natural fuelled rum booziness (I did stir it prior to drinking it). A bit too much for me TBH though I'll give it another go tomorrow to check the extraction was consistent with the previous pours


Brilliant thanks for the post. Will play with my extraction to try and get the boozy piccolo tomorrow.

Re fudgeyness , ill try and expand . Moreish, creamy, sweet lie a finger of fudge , smooth . But with this beans slight hint of fruit in the back end . Not a strong taste just a pleasing one . So muted might be right description . Add to the taste of the sweet steamed milk . Don't think that's any clearer ....


----------



## Charliej

I wouldn't have described it as fudgey in milk more of a rum and raisin version of Thorntons Special Toffee with a hint of rum and black currant as in the drink after the intial toffee hit.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Horses for courses Charlie . Fudgey to me rummy to you .


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Re fudgeyness , ill try and expand . Moreish, creamy, sweet lie a finger of fudge , smooth . But with this beans slight hint of fruit in the back end . Not a strong taste just a pleasing one . So muted might be right description . Add to the taste of the sweet steamed milk . Don't think that's any clearer ....


That corresponds to what I'm generally thinking by my 'muted' then. Mostly sweetness of the milk with a slight chocolateness


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Horses for courses Charlie . Fudgey to me rummy to you .


more of a toffee to me fudgey for you but as they say "a finger of fudge is just enough to giver a kid a treat"


----------



## ronsil

So, any further ideas where these beans are grown.?

Country would be good but continent is also a good guess.

I'll post where they come from between Christmas & New Year.

Keep checking on the Group Pages to find out about the next (January) Beans.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I have to say that in the last week the beans seem better suited to milk based drinks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dunno , I do know I'm still loving them in small milk . Not dark but yummy all the same . Sticky to my vague fudgey fruit references ....


----------



## 4085

Nicaragua......not clunky enough for me. I enjoy them but would not buy them again!


----------



## GS11

ronsil said:


> So, any further ideas where these beans are grown.?
> 
> Country would be good but continent is also a good guess.
> 
> I'll post where they come from between Christmas & New Year.
> 
> Keep checking on the Group Pages to find out about the next (January) Beans.


They are a large bean.

I'm guessing South America and will take a stab at Costa Rica in terms of country.


----------



## Charliej

I'm kind of erring towards Honduras at the moment they are similar taste wise to some pacamara I had, that I bought from Exchange Coffee a while ago, they seem to take a good bit of grinding as well Had to add around 4 seconds to the timer to get the dosage I wanted.


----------



## Yes Row

Sorry,been a but light on feed back for these beans, not been on the forum much as I only ever really use tapatalk

However, I went back to not using a my VST and have been using the stock basket. This was a bad idea, I could not get a decent flat white. So after a bag of ok coffee I put the VST back in and BANG! This gave two great flat whites, full of fudgey sweet taste. This is the proof I needed VST makes a huge difference!

I have also poured an espresso or two, I do not enjoy this bean much in this way. I find thge extraction a little thin and dare I say it watery?

Will have another play tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap

I think Central America big old Mexican beans....


----------



## bignorry

tried as a flat white today and was ok ,as I usually drink espresso and long blacks its getting too fruity for me


----------



## CamV6

In short, this is bonzer in milk drinks but not as an espresso where I find it far to bright acidy and lively. Also it works better with 19g in an 18g VST basket with a very fine grind and slightly longer extraction time


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CamV6 said:


> In short, this is bonzer in milk drinks but not as an espresso where I find it far to bright acidy and lively. Also it works better with 19g in an 18g VST basket with a very fine grind and slightly longer extraction time


Agreed. I've found that it can't be drank without milk. Early on it worked well as a long black, but the beans definitely changed in the last week.

same dose works well for me too 19g. Nutating with a longer extraction worked well for me too.


----------



## coffeechap

I am totally with the others here, I have tried it as espresso in many parameters but just not loving it, however add milk and this is lovely, exactly what I look for in a piccolo or flat white, but be warned 4-5 oz of milk tops.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm going to have a guess at El Salvador as the origin. Glad I no longer have the MC2 grinder, that would be a nightmare trying to grind beans this big


----------



## Wobin19

Got mine a couple of days ago, thanks coffee chap and I have had the chance to play with these beans now. As others say it's a bit on the funky side as espresso and not to my taste, however as a piccolo, its perfect, that plumy acidity cutting through. I have noticed some bubbles in the crema, which I have only seen in the past in coffee thats too fresh. Maybe larger beans take longer? I might leave the second bag for a another week and see what happens. Not a favourite for me, but its always great to try something completely different, and that it definitely is!


----------



## ronsil

I can now reveal that the James Gourmet December Beans were:

Finca Kassandra from Veracruz Mexico.

The January beans coming from Coffee Compass will be with you during the coming week.

A new thread for these will be started soon.


----------



## ronsil

I can now reveal that the James Gourmet December Beans were: Finca Kassandra from Veracruz Mexico.

The January beans coming from Coffee Compass will be with you this coming week.

Coffeechap will be putting up a starter thread for these beans.

Enjoy

Sorry if this is posted twice - my first post seems to have disappeared


----------



## koahhe

Looking to swap a bag of these beans for anything that is not too fruity. Anyone interested please give me a shout.


----------



## Daren

koahhe said:


> Looking to swap a bag of these beans for anything that is not too fruity. Anyone interested please give me a shout.


I've also got a bag up for grabs..... PM Koahhe first as he was the first the post then me







.

Perhaps we need a new "swap shop" thread?


----------



## CamV6

You know what, now, all this time later it's just started to make decent espresso too !


----------



## Wobin19

I can't get on with these beans as espresso or milk based drinks. I tried it in the Aero-press and loved it. In fact its now down as a favourite. Anyone else tried it as Aero-press? Give it a go if you have any left!


----------

